# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Help with Report Controls to Filter Data

## keke10

I have a report that pulls data from a project table. There are fields in the project table that contains a list of all project hours for employees. I've developed a control that I would like to pull only a certain type of project hours for a period. The field that contains this information is [P9W1) for period 9, week 1. However, I don't want to pull all of the project hours for [P9W1]. I would only like to pull hours for those projects that are of interest to me for this control. They include Holiday, PTO and Training. I've tried developing an expression (below), however I continue to receive all P9W1 hours. 

This pulls all hours from the [P9W1] field:
=SUM([P9W1]) 

I want to only sum PTO, Holiday and Training hours from the P9W1 field 

Can I build off of the above expression to accomplish this?

I've tried something like this, but to no avail:
=SUM[P9W1] Like "Training" Like "Holiday" Like PTO

Help would be greatly appreciated

----------

